# Miscellaneous > General Database Discussions >  Print problems, deadlocks & inconsistency's in the temse table

## Kris

Hi,

We are running SAP 3.1H on MS SQL server 6.5.
We are having serius problems with printing.
Here are some error messages from the system log.


Deadlock occurred 
DB error 1205 at UPD access to table TSP02 
MSGNO 1205, MSGSTATE 2, 
SEVERITY 13 Your server 
command (process id 92) was 
deadlocked with another 
process and has been chosen 
as deadlock victim. Re-run 
your commandsrvname SAPPROD : 
procname 
YR200000015BKH4037TSP02 : 
line 2 
Spool: RT_UPDATE error 1 for table TSP02 
DB error 0 at UPD access to table TSP02 

Spool: RT_UPDATE error 1 for table TSP02 
DB error 0 at DEL access to table TST01 

Database error: TemSe->XRTAB(5)->1 for table TST01 
key [005]SPOOL25171 ,1 
Database error: TemSe->XRTAB(5)->1 for table TST01 
key [005]SPOOL25171 ,1 
Some error in TemSe management 
DB error 0 at DEL access to table TSP01 


The system log is full of these errors, we have a lot of inconsistency&#39;s in the temse objects.
Can you tell me wat the solution is or cult be for this problem??

Kind regards,
Kris.

----------


## patrick.fediere

Unfortunaltly when we are in front of one ERP the way is to talk to the supplier.
In your case SAP itself. We have SAP under Oracle (Oracle under SAP) BlackBox.
Good Luck.

On 2/4/99 5:01:00 AM, Kris wrote: 
> Hi,

We are running SAP 3.1H on MS SQL server 6.5.
We are having serius 
> problems with printing.
Here are some error messages from the system 
> log.


Deadlock occurred 
DB error 1205 at UPD access to table TSP02 
> 
MSGNO 1205, MSGSTATE 2, 
SEVERITY 13 Your server 
command (process id 
> 92) was 
deadlocked with another 
process and has been chosen 
as 
> deadlock victim. Re-run 
your commandsrvname SAPPROD : 
procname 
> 
YR200000015BKH4037TSP02 : 
line 2 
Spool: RT_UPDATE error 1 for table 
> TSP02 
DB error 0 at UPD access to table TSP02 

Spool: RT_UPDATE error 
> 1 for table TSP02 
DB error 0 at DEL access to table TST01 

Database 
> error: TemSe->XRTAB(5)->1 for table TST01 
key [005]SPOOL25171 ,1 
> 
Database error: TemSe->XRTAB(5)->1 for table TST01 
key [005]SPOOL25171 
> ,1 
Some error in TemSe management 
DB error 0 at DEL access to table 
> TSP01 


The system log is full of these errors, we have a lot of 
> inconsistency&#39;s in the temse objects.
Can you tell me wat the solution 
> is or cult be for this problem??

Kind regards,
Kris.

----------

